# slash 4x4 and mamba max pro?



## bashslash (Dec 19, 2009)

i have a 4x4 slash and i wanna put in a mamba max pro system init i was wondering what size kz motor i should use and the gearing i should run i will b using a 2s lipo in it also any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Depends what you are planning to do---race? We recommend our re-buildable Ballistic 550 motors for 4x4 trucks because these motors hold up better and have a 5mm rotor shaft. The smaller 540 size motors can overheat, but the 550s run much cooler and offer better performance. Our 550/4.5 is the most popular for the 4x4 Slashes.


----------



## bashslash (Dec 19, 2009)

yes i will be racing it can i mrun the novak motor using the vxl speed control or do i have to use something diffrent to power the novak?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

bashslash said:


> yes i will be racing it can i mrun the novak motor using the vxl speed control or do i have to use something diffrent to power the novak?


These motors require escs with _very low on resistance;_ I don't know enough about the on-res of the Velineon to answer. The Novak escs we recommend with the 550s are the GTB, Havoc Pro, Havoc Pro SC And the Kinetic 2S. These escs all have 0.0004ohm on res. (This spec depends on the quantity/rating of the MOSFETs) Often, it is difficult to find accurate on-resistance data for other mfgs' controllers. Of these, our HP/SC may be the best choice because of its new advanced timing features.

If you are on a budget, take a look at our RMF escs.


----------



## oldschoolracing (Sep 23, 2006)

*Ballistic motor timing*

I just purchased a ballistic motor and the timing tape reads 15 to 45 degrees Instead of showing N , so should I asume that 30 degrees is N .


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

oldschoolracing said:


> I just purchased a ballistic motor and the timing tape reads 15 to 45 degrees Instead of showing N , so should I asume that 30 degrees is N .


Yes, we remade the label so that it featured numbers; 30 degrees is our factory-pre-set. For more Ballistic motor timing info, check out this tech update linked in the left column:

Ballistic 550 Motors

Same info applies to our 540 motors.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

NovakTwo said:


> These motors require escs with _very low on resistance;_ I don't know enough about the on-res of the Velineon to answer. The Novak escs we recommend with the 550s are the GTB, Havoc Pro, Havoc Pro SC And the Kinetic 2S. These escs all have 0.0004ohm on res. (This spec depends on the quantity/rating of the MOSFETs) Often, it is difficult to find accurate on-resistance data for other mfgs' controllers. Of these, our HP/SC may be the best choice because of its new advanced timing features.
> 
> If you are on a budget, take a look at our RMF escs.


GTB works great with a HV4.5 550 Novak motor in my Slash 4X4.


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

bashslash said:


> i have a 4x4 slash and i wanna put in a mamba max pro system init i was wondering what size kz motor i should use and the gearing i should run i will b using a 2s lipo in it also any help would be appreciated thanks


i run the mmp in my 4x4. am currently running the novak ballistic 4.5. runs good and is really fast on 2s. 3s is amazing when i can get traction. the novak 4.5 or 5.5 is really good for racing. my brother uses the castle 2200 motor in his. he also races, but that motor is overkill. the castle 2650 would be a better motor for racing.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm running the Novak HV 4.5 w/ MMP and running 13/54 gearing as well. Depending on how fast you want to go and if your able to handle the 4x4, I would recommend the 5.5 or the 4.5

I've seen a few people new to the 4wd Corr running 4.5's right off the bat and can't handle the truck.

Chris


----------

